#ubuntu-boot 2006-02-27
<crispin_> Keybuk: I was wondering if you want any debugging info for bug 31791 (doesn't find root fs with sata_via - sd_mod not loaded)
<Keybuk> yes, because I don't know why it isn't loaded
<crispin_> ok, I'm at the busybox prompt right now
<crispin_> the 90-modprobe.rules file contains the bit that you pasted into the bug
<Keybuk> there's nothing I can think of to try I'm afraid
<Keybuk> do you have a /sys/block/sda ?
<Keybuk> like the rules say, when a scsi device of type 0, 7 or 14 (disks) shows up, that module will get loaded
<Keybuk> so that suggests those devices haven't shown up until you load the module to drive them
<Keybuk> which is broken
<crispin_> no, I don't have a /sys/block/sda
<Keybuk> do you know which pci device is your scsi controller?
<Keybuk> do you have anything in /sys/bus/scsi/devices
<Keybuk> or /sys/class/scsi_device ?
<crispin_> I have /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0:0:0:0
<Keybuk> is that a symlink to something under devices/pci*/.../host*/target*/* ?
<crispin_> yeah
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> anything in /sys/class/scsi_device
<crispin_> yeah, /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/device points to the same place
<Keybuk> ok, good
<Keybuk> in that directory, is there a type file?  if so, what's in it?
<crispin_> 0
<Keybuk> ok ...
<crispin_> I don't know if it is relevant, but earlier kernels we had to modprobe ide-generic to get things working
<Keybuk> in /etc/udev/rules.d/90-modprobe.rules, what's the first line after "ACTION!=add" one
<crispin_> but that doesn't seem to be needed any more
<crispin_> there is a blank line, then a comment "# Load S/390 ccw modules ..."
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> what happens if you do:
<Keybuk> echo > /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/device/uevent
<crispin_> perhaps the udev add event doesn't get fired by the kernel - so it never calls that script ?
<crispin_> not much happens - no more modules get loaded, still no /sys/block/sda
<crispin_> Keybuk: hmm, I'll have to get the thing booting now - if you think of anything else to try let me know and I'll test next time I reboot
<Keybuk> that's just weird,
<Keybuk> grab me another time when I'm online
<Keybuk> it looks like the kernel isn't firing the events properly, as you say
<crispin_> am I right in thinking that when I did the "echo > .../uevent"  it should have caused the kernel to fire the event and the udevd should have picked it up, run the rules and loaded the sd_mod ?
<Keybuk> exactly
<Keybuk> next time try echo > /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/uevent instead
<Keybuk> out of interest, you haven't done anything like compile things in to a kernel?  it is a stock ubuntu kernel, yes?
<crispin_> yeah, totally stock kernel (the current -k7 variety)
<Keybuk> just checking
<crispin_> doing it now (while stracing the udevd) shows that it is picking up some event - but not calling modprobe on sd_mod
<crispin_> I don't know if that is expected
<Keybuk> that's kinda interesting
<Keybuk> can you kill udevd
<Keybuk> and run it as UDEV_LOG=info udevd --daemon
<Keybuk> and see what it spits over the screen when you do that?
<crispin_> which screen will it print stuff to ? I see a small amount of stuff in /var/log/syslog but nothing particular enlightening
<Keybuk> /dev/console, whatever that is
<Keybuk> nothing should in /var/log/syslog if you're in the initramfs, as syslogd isn't running
<Keybuk> (you may need to boot without the "quiet" or "splash" options)
<crispin_> oh right, no I'm booted into X at the moment, just stracing udev to see what happens
<crispin_> I'll try the UDEV_LOG thing next time I reboot
<Keybuk> ok
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-04
<crispinf> Keybuk: ping ?
<Keybuk> hello
<crispinf> Keybuk: so I re-booted today, and ran the UDEVD_LOG=info thing, and did the echo > /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/device/uevent again
<Keybuk> right
<crispinf> basically, that did nothing - I have 4 lines from udevd and udevd-event
<crispinf> however ...
<crispinf> echo > /sys/class/scsi_device/0:0:0:0/uevent did the magic
<crispinf> I got spammed by lots of stuff, including the modprobe lines for inserting sd_mod
<Keybuk> ok ...
<crispinf> so for whatever reason the .../device/uevent isn't working
<Keybuk> did you get a UEVENT for when you touched the /evice/uevent ?
<Keybuk> if so, that's working "as expected"
<Keybuk> I don't know why the scsi_device/*/*uevent wasn't tickled though ... it should be
<Keybuk> unless for some reason the driver was initialised before udevd was started, but unless you've compiled it in, that shouldn't happen
<crispinf> the bottom 4 lines of text were printed for the /devive/uevent : http://patches.theflowerdays.com/udev_debug.txt
<crispinf> I'm just using the stock ubuntu kernel, haven't compiled anything in anywhere ...
<Keybuk> ok, that's kinda kooky
<Keybuk> edit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/usplash
<Keybuk> and add "copy_exec /usr/sbin/udevmonitor /sbin" below the others
<Keybuk> then update-initramfs -u
<Keybuk> and reboot, putting break=premount onto the kernel command-line (taking out quiet and splash)
<Keybuk> then do "ls /sys/class/scsi_device" and "/sys/bus/scsi" for me
<crispinf> right, I'll do that next time I reboot (will try to find time this evening)
<crispinf> we will get there eventually hopefully :-)
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> in theory the action of loading the scsi module should have caused the scsi_device thing to be created, thus loading sd_mod
<Keybuk> I don't know why that's not happening for you
<crispinf> right - I'm rebooting to see what is happening
<crispinf> Keybuk: in /sys/class/scsi_device I have 0:0:0:0, /sys/bus/scsi/devices/0:0:0:0 is there too
<Keybuk> ok...
<Keybuk> lsmod
<Keybuk> uh
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> cat /proc/modules
<Keybuk> :p
<crispinf> lsmod not found - cat /proc/modules gives scsi_mod, libata and sata_via
<Keybuk> you did break=premount, rather than waiting for panic?
<crispinf> yep
<crispinf> cat /proc/cmdline = "root=/dev/sda1 ro break=premount"
<crispinf> I have on udev running
<Keybuk> cat conf/modules
<crispinf> sata_via, capability vesafb, fbcon, unix
<Keybuk> who put sata_via in there? :p
<Keybuk> in fact, who put ANYTHING in there? :p
<crispinf> is that just a copy of /etc/modules ?
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<crispinf> hmm
<crispinf> let me boot and see ...
<Keybuk> before you do
<Keybuk> try this for me
<Keybuk> udevd --daemon
<Keybuk> udevplug -Bscsi -Cscsi_device
<crispinf> argh - hang on a sec ...
<crispinf> that seems to have inserted sd_mod
<Keybuk> good-o
<crispinf> anything else you want me to try without before I finish booting ?
<Keybuk> nope
<Keybuk> install udev_079-0ubuntu15 when it appears in the archive
<crispinf> thanks
<crispinf> I probably  added sata_via to the /etc/mkinitramfs/modules when it failed to boot correctly last time
<Keybuk> ;)
<Keybuk> was a good test, that same bug would've bitten people who compiled their own
<crispinf> I'll test out the new udev and let you know how it goes, thanks again
#ubuntu-boot 2006-03-05
<allee> heh, no Keybuk ;)
<fabbione> allee: he will be around in about 12 hours
<fabbione> TZ difference
<allee> anyway: Sun Galaxy X4100 sda1 versus sdi1 root dev strangeness.  After netbooting with preseeding, reboot fails can't mount /dev/sdi1.  In grub dialog s/sdi1/sda1/ and boots successful.  df shows root it now mounted on /dev/sdi1
<allee> fabbione: no problem
#ubuntu-boot 2007-02-26
<spike> argh
#ubuntu-boot 2011-03-06
<heere> hi ubuntulo1
<heere> are you here?
#ubuntu-boot 2012-03-03
<Beatbox_Hero> hey everyone
<Beatbox_Hero> lol
#ubuntu-boot 2012-03-04
<tmax> anyone here ?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-02-24
<qwebirc58976> hello
